# Music understanding as conceptual importance



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> TresPicos said:
> 
> 
> > It always amazes me how people cannot see the conceptual importance of 4'33'', or Duchamp's Fountain, for that matter. You may ridicule them all you want, but you're only revealing your own ignorance.
> ...


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

sacred in sense of Buddhism mindfulness


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

WWII. Schaeffer. _Studio d'Essai_ originated French resistance radio
interest in cinematographic music, sound manipulation... sound effects ??, sonar

French physicist Paul Langevin, working with a Russian immigrant electrical engineer, Constantin Chilowsky, worked on the development of active sound devices for detecting submarines in 1915 = influence on Schaeffer's lab?

1949 "concrete music" make sound 3-dimensional (sonar ?)
1951 1st electro/acoustic sound studio
work w experimental film makers Gremillon, Fulchignoni, Rouch
1960-74: technology of sound, development of synthesizer 
_Studio d'Essai_ becomes _Studio 54_ year ? (WWII French resistance formed discothèques)
_Studio 54_ becomes _Club 54_ year?: Messiaen, Boulez, Xenakis

1970s. New York City. disco clubs were places oppressed/marginalized groups such as homosexuals, Blacks, Latinos, Italian-Americans, and Jews could party without following male to female dance protocol or exclusive club policies. (Lawrence, Tim. "Disco and the Queering of the Dance Floor." Cultural Studies 25.2 (2011): 230-43

Studio 54 1977 NY. Steve Rubell, Ian Schrager previous Casino de Paris (1933), CBS Studio 52 (1942-77)

John Cage (1912-1992) father John Milton Cage 1886-1964 develops plans for diesel-fueled submarine; posits electrostatic field theory (Connection with French?, British, Russians?)

1930s studies with Adolph Weiss (NY) and Schoenberg (CA, UCLA)

40-50s: Zen Buddhism D.T. Suzuki

1950 Cage meets Messiaen, Boulez, Morton Feldman, Case, Brown, Tudor, Wolff Wolff father = Pantheon Books
1951 Wolff/Pantheon gives Cage _I Ching_ begins music by chance (aleatoric music: Boulez)

1952: 4'3" (high school valedic. speech: "by being silent hear what others think" ["other directed"]

1960s Norman Brown (classics) Wesleyan (C.F. Peters Corp, Edition Peters. Walter Hinrichsen ???)

Influences Lutoslawski, Kagel, Rauschenger Rhythmic experiments: Steve Reich, Glass, Frank Zappa

Publications to Explore : Michael Steinberg, _Tradition and Responsibility_
Buis and Xenakis. 1980. The Man and His Music
Schaeffer. 1966. Treatise on Material Objects (20 year history) accompanied by sound recordings as examples, Music Theory of the Acoustic Object


----------

